# New Company next week



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just got laid off on Thursday. Worked for the smallest company in our local. The ship is starting to sink, he only has 2 journeyman left and his son as the shop hand . 
I got picked up by one of the biggest plumbing contractors in our local, and state. Start Monday doing a big cast iron job at an office tower. 
Haven't done a lot of cast, maybe a couple hundred feet, just hope not to mess up to bad.

Any advice on moving to big companies from a small one, and cast iron tips for someone rusty would be appreciated.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

be humble, and if you dont know, ask and learn we all do it..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What types of joints on cast? Best advise, safety, work smart, and plenty of hangers.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats on the new job


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks guys.Im pretty excited, I'll get a lot more actual plumbing experience. Mostly fitter work and HVAC at my last place.

Pretty sure it's just no hub cast. We don't really pour joints in Wisconsin unless it's service work. And even then, not very often. We pour a couple in night school and that's it.


----------



## doglover44 (Feb 18, 2016)

Congrads keep us updated


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

2 band clamps, hold the metal clamp together with your index finger and thumb while you tighten. Make sure before you tighten it that the metal and rubber are lined up together and the metal band is straight. Snug one side, then the other. Alternate tightening a little at a time. If you do all that the clamp won't be bunched up or become crooked on the rubber.
4 band clamps, make sure it's lined up, start by tightening the two middle clamps then the outside ones. Once it's snug, alternate the band's a little at a time. 
I usually put all the band's facing the same way and have all the letters lined up. The letters are getting a little harder to line up and still have the pipe look good. The crap they have been sending out lately seems to be bowed in one direction or another. Doesn't matter if it's Charlotte or Tyler. I refuse to buy imported cast, that stuff crumbles and I have seen a lot of sand holes in it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Like plumbdrum said, use lots of hangers. Also, stand back and look at what you're doing every so often. It doesn't take much for your fitting to be a little off and it's easier to straighten out before you get too many things tied into it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ace4548 said:


> Thanks guys.Im pretty excited, I'll get a lot more actual plumbing experience. Mostly fitter work and HVAC at my last place.
> 
> Pretty sure it's just no hub cast. We don't really pour joints in Wisconsin unless it's service work. And even then, not very often. We pour a couple in night school and that's it.


did you ever hear of tight seals? aka rubber gaskets for hubed cast iron..the fun starts on 6 inch getting them together,,,,


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

On hi rise building jobs this stuff is gold:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> On hi rise building jobs this stuff is gold:


we use to use the duck butter..in the winter to heat up the gaskets a burn barrel with metal buckets of water to get hot and soak the gaskets in, then lube and push..the gaskets that is...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> we use to use the duck butter..in the winter to heat up the gaskets a burn barrel with metal buckets of water to get hot and soak the gaskets in, then lube and push..the gaskets that is...


Wrong joint. The Black Swan adhesive lube is for no hub connections.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Wrong joint. The Black Swan adhesive lube is for no hub connections.


do you use it primarily for sealing purposes? never needed sealant on no hub couplings...nor did any high rises...*Product Description*

A unique, black, one component liquid neoprene adhesive developed to improve installation and sealing of compression type gaskets for cast iron pipe joints. It is strongly recommended for joining all untarred pipe and fittings and for all tarred large diameters (5" through 15") pipe and fittings. Makes joints immediately. Once set, the joints are extremely difficult to separate.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Wrong joint. The Black Swan adhesive lube is for no hub connections.


then you ment this stuff? not the lube and seal?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Never used any lube on the little bit I have done. Just took one pipe , put the rubber on, rolled it over then butted the next pipe to it, rolled it back down. Biggest I have done was 4" though .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just to clarify...no hub clamps I never used anything on...hubbed cast iron with the rubber push seals you need lube or it aint going noplace....


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Are you a journeyman
Or an apprentice and if so what year.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Before you start hanging pipe, draw it up, then lay it out. 
Lasers or even string come in handy.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

2nd year apprentice. My first year and a half, I did almost 0 plumbing. Some fitter work, some HVAC, some repairing trailers, fans etc. whatever the boss wanted except plumbing lol.
So going to a contractor like I'm going to is going to be great for experience, but when you haven't had very much plumbing, it can seem like a lot. I'm going from a shop of 6-7 when I started there, to a shop of around 350 here.

I went through my code book quick, just to review cast iron hangars etc, just so when I walk on the job, I at least know the code. I have done enough fitter work, to where the piping should go fine as well, just haven't cut a lot of cast . I have only used a porta band to cut it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

The only time I've used a band saw to cut cast iron is when the scissor snapper doesn't cut all the way around and leaves a little chunk long. 
When you use the scissor snapper you should be able to set it once for even size pipe, 2" 4" 6"..., and adjust it again for odd sizes, 3" 5". 
You're new to the company and a 2nd year so chances are you're going to be the ground guy and end up cutting a lot of pipe and rod.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> then you ment this stuff? not the lube and seal?


 One or the either. When you test several floors at once a little head pressure builds up.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Being a second year apprentice and the size of there shop odds are they will not put you in a situation where you can fail. Pay attention and work hard, you can learn a lot quick from others.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ace4548 said:


> Just got laid off on Thursday. Worked for the smallest company in our local. The ship is starting to sink, he only has 2 journeyman left and his son as the shop hand .
> I got picked up by one of the biggest plumbing contractors in our local, and state. Start Monday doing a big cast iron job at an office tower.
> Haven't done a lot of cast, maybe a couple hundred feet, just hope not to mess up to bad.
> 
> Any advice on moving to big companies from a small one, and cast iron tips for someone rusty would be appreciated.


Martin pedersen? Ahern?


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tweet Garot


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Peterson isn't in my Local. I'm Local 400. Tweet is very big also, does all the work for Lambeau field, and big into paper mills also.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ace4548 said:


> Tweet Garot


whoa...no wonder you're nervous: http://tweetgarot.com/history

.Shave, shower, brush your teeth. Yes Sir, No Sir, How High Do you Want me To Jump. Show up 30 minutes early.

Big time, kid.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol it is. Going from a shop where we barely had any tools at all, to a huge shop like this. It's a great opportunity, but total change from what I'm used to.

Like most guys said though I'll probably be the grunt cutting pieces etc... I'm fine with this. Being in a small company before, I was doing a lot of the pipe fitting work. Measurements, jump overs etc. usually it was me and the fitter on a job, and that was it. So a lot more responsibility.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> On hi rise building jobs this stuff is gold:


You won't have any leaks around the bands using this nasty stuff,we used it on a big hotel once and I had a can sitting atop a step ladder,guess what,I forgot it was there,grabbed the ladder and here black swan came,all over me,in my beard,hair,clothes,had to wear it for a few days:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sparky said:


> You won't have any leaks around the bands using this nasty stuff,we used it on a big hotel once and I had a can sitting atop a step ladder,guess what,I forgot it was there,grabbed the ladder and here black swan came,all over me,in my beard,hair,clothes,had to wear it for a few days:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes::yes::yes::yes:


Glad to hear it's not just me who forgets stuff on top of the ladder. Did the same thing with a 14" Ridgid pipe wrench. Had it bounce off the top of my head.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Glad to hear it's not just me who forgets stuff on top of the ladder. Did the same thing with a 14" Ridgid pipe wrench. Had it bounce off the top of my head.


Ouch,that hurts but I did it with a claw hammer not to long ago:laughing::laughing::laughing:guess what???it hurt my jughead very much:furious:


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a quart of purple primer fall off a top of a ladder once all over my face and eyes. I was blind for 15 mins 
Worst. Part was the fumes i could barely breathe. Was very scary


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Use a mini laser if they have one.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

For sure good to hear your moving up.

Never pretend you know something you don't, Ask.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> Never used any lube on the little bit I have done. Just took one pipe , put the rubber on, rolled it over then butted the next pipe to it, rolled it back down. Biggest I have done was 4" though .





heaan said:


> I had a quart of purple primer fall off a top of a ladder once all over my face and eyes. I was blind for 15 mins
> Worst. Part was the fumes i could barely breathe. Was very scary


Dude that sucks for sure,glad there was no ignition source around or that could have caught fire,that purple crap is nasty stuff,I feel for ya bro


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

heaan said:


> I had a quart of purple primer fall off a top of a ladder once all over my face and eyes. I was blind for 15 mins
> Worst. Part was the fumes i could barely breathe. Was very scary


My daughter had this happen when she was an apprentice with clear primer/cleaner. She did the eyewash then went to a walk in clinic and the so called Doctor said there was no problem. A year later she has eye problems and goes to an eye Dr. The primer burnt her eyes and changed the shape of her retina because it wasn't treated properly when it happened. 
The worse part is now the company is denying any record of the incedent which is a lie because I worked for the same company and made sure it was done.
She had her safety glasses on put it went over the top of them. Not something to mess around with.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Adjustable wrench about 20 years ago, butterfly split lip and lots of blood.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't try to be a badass and install 6in and up by yourself


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

No advice . . . just congratulations on the new opportunity! :thumbup:

One thing about working for a bigger company is that you have more people to learn from. There is no substitute for collective experience.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Good stories. Before I was smart and wore safety glasses I got boiling flux in my right eye at a trailer park that we had the entire water system down. I was raiding random lunch boxes for water


----------



## dazedel8 (Feb 24, 2016)

From Calgary here. Ive done my fair share of cast iron. Expect leaks. We do all MJ Clamp up here in Canada. have a hanger 12" from each end and anything longer than 30" have 2 hangers. If its MJ clamp make sure all your nuts are in the same position.. take it slow dont be afraid to jump down off your ladder and look up at your joint to make sure its straight. Other than that. have fun its a really good job.. one of my favorites. Bring a chalk line and a laser really helps too to lay everything out. I do layout on the ground first for my hangers/etc and then laser it up.

Chances are you wont be using black swan. the stuff is a nightmare to work with. But if you are bring a rag and wow.. just gloves gloves gloves.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Little update:
Things are going really well. Spent the past 2 days putting up drains for a shower room. This is honestly maybe the 3rd or 4th actual drain I have done. So when I looked at the print, I was a little lost . 5 showers in a row, and a WC all on one line coming off.. Then a branch on each side of that for drying stations. I had never seen so many wyes love lined up in a row lol. They were good guys and explained a few things to me. I mostly cut the pieces, hangars etc..

Today going to different job site at Aquity insurance. Very big job. Not sure exactly what type of work. The foreman that called me just said expect everything lol. Then next week or week after I will doing underground work at another site, when the ground thaws a little more. I have never done underground, so pretty excited to learn. 

Overall, I'm loving it. Little stressful changing companies, and learning everything from scratch. But awesome experience, I couldn't get at my old employer. I told the guys at the tower, I'll do whatever grunt work you guys want, as long as someone shows, and explains a few things along the way.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ace4548 said:


> Little update:
> Things are going really well. Spent the past 2 days putting up drains for a shower room. This is honestly maybe the 3rd or 4th actual drain I have done. So when I looked at the print, I was a little lost . 5 showers in a row, and a WC all on one line coming off.. Then a branch on each side of that for drying stations. I had never seen so many wyes love lined up in a row lol. They were good guys and explained a few things to me. I mostly cut the pieces, hangars etc..
> 
> Today going to different job site at Aquity insurance. Very big job. Not sure exactly what type of work. The foreman that called me just said expect everything lol. Then next week or week after I will doing underground work at another site, when the ground thaws a little more. I have never done underground, so pretty excited to learn.
> ...


Hang in there man. Sounds like you're on the path I'm on. I work for a HUGE combo shop, if you can make a name for yourself young, you're golden... The key with big shops is to not let yourself get comfortable just getting by... Big jobs end, and guys get laid off, guys they know get moved, guys who they don't get paper.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Flyout. Being a second year apprentice, I'm hoping to stay with this company. Talking to a couple guys and other apprentices, if you go through them as an apprentice, they keep you, and you stay employed. I can see why. A lot of contractors in our union specialize in one area, a lot don't even do plumbing, just process piping, which is what I was doing. Where I am at now they do everything, paper mill shut downs, new construction, remodel, industrial, commercial.. So if you stick with them, you learn it all . 
I'm just keeping my head down, and helping with everything I can, asking questions, and showing up on time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

most mechanics will be happy to answer any intelligent questions..passing on knowledge is part of the job too...


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Anything bigger the 4" cast
Ask for a second hand to lift.

I would install 10" by my self and my back hates me for it.
But when your supporting a wife and kids durning a Recession, 200 +feet of 10" a day by your self keeps you employed.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow 10" by yourself.. Sheesh.. I'm doing 8" cast right now for roof drains in a parking garage.. But I have a lift and a journeyman with me.. I could probably do it by myself with the lift, but still would suck.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

i used a lift, but 10" vertical storm/overflow drains are still Harry by yourself...

There was a few projects I had to work of 12' a frame and hang 8" & 10"
Never again


----------

